# *** 12V VR6 Fueling Specials - Bosch 42lb - Siemens 60lb - Walbro Inline ***



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

_Quote, originally posted by * CTS Turbo* »_
These fuel injectors are commonly used in the C2 Motorsports Fueling Package:
6 x Bosch Green Giant 42lb 440cc high impedance - $270 shipped
6 x Siemens 60lb 630cc high impedance - $270 shipped
6 x Bosch 42lb 440cc high impedance & Walbro 255lph inline - $400 shipped
6 x Siemens 60lb 630cc high impedance & Walbro 255lph inline - $400 shipped


Click here to visit our secure online store

If you have any questions don't hesitate to drop me an IM








*Click here to contact Clay with questions*

Clay


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: *** 12V VR6 Fueling Specials - Bosch 42lb - Siemens 60lb - Walbro Inline *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Just ordered a set of 60lb's! Thanks for the good deal.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** 12V VR6 Fueling Specials - Bosch 42lb - Siemens 60lb - Walbro Inline *** (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_Just ordered a set of 60lb's! Thanks for the good deal.









No problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif will ship tomorrow, and provide fedex tracking. We have ~ 800 or so in stock


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: *** 12V VR6 Fueling Specials - Bosch 42lb - Siemens 60lb - Walbro Inline *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Could you use the "6 x Bosch 42lb 440cc high impedance & Walbro 255lph inline" on a non FI car?
I think my injectors need replacing (240,000kms) and the fuel pump isn't 100%.
My car is stock except for a Shrick Manifold and stock exhaust with suit case delete.
Also... Do you deal with international orders? (Australia)


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** 12V VR6 Fueling Specials - Bosch 42lb - Siemens 60lb - Walbro Inline *** (sc_rufctr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sc_rufctr* »_Could you use the "6 x Bosch 42lb 440cc high impedance & Walbro 255lph inline" on a non FI car?
I think my injectors need replacing (240,000kms) and the fuel pump isn't 100%.
My car is stock except for a Shrick Manifold and stock exhaust with suit case delete.
Also... Do you deal with international orders? (Australia)

That's probably not a good idea, the 400HP turbo setups use the 440cc injectors because the ECU's are tuned for the larger injectors. The larger injectors are required for making the higher horsepower We ship internationally regualrly, but you should probably stick with your stock injectors unless you want to put a turbo on there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## codesniper1313 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: *** 12V VR6 Fueling Specials - Bosch 42lb - Siemens 60lb - Walbro Inline *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

I want to upgrade injectors and fuel system, but keep my engine NA. I was thinking of just a cold air intake, new injectors and fuel regulator, and a new exhaust. This would let me have better air flow and allow for more fuel, and more power.
Does this sound ridiculous or is it a legitimate plan? If it ISN'T ridiculous, what size injectors would you recommend for a NA 12v VR6?
Thanks,
Cedric.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** 12V VR6 Fueling Specials - Bosch 42lb - Siemens 60lb - Walbro Inline *** (codesniper1313)*


_Quote, originally posted by *codesniper1313* »_I want to upgrade injectors and fuel system, but keep my engine NA. I was thinking of just a cold air intake, new injectors and fuel regulator, and a new exhaust. This would let me have better air flow and allow for more fuel, and more power.
Does this sound ridiculous or is it a legitimate plan? If it ISN'T ridiculous, what size injectors would you recommend for a NA 12v VR6?
Thanks,
Cedric.


Cedric, you'd have to find someone that does software for the larger injectors, if you just cranked up the injectors you'd run rich and probably make less power than what you have now.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## soprano1n1 (May 3, 2009)

*Re: *** 12V VR6 Fueling Specials - Bosch 42lb - Siemens 60lb - Walbro Inline *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

i got a 2001 vw gti vr6 i got a giac chip cams intake exhast stage 2 clutch, i want to go for a injector upgrade...what is a good type to get? 
jim


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** 12V VR6 Fueling Specials - Bosch 42lb - Siemens 60lb - Walbro Inline *** (soprano1n1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soprano1n1* »_i got a 2001 vw gti vr6 i got a giac chip cams intake exhast stage 2 clutch, i want to go for a injector upgrade...what is a good type to get? 
jim









You don't need new bigger injectors unless you upgrade with a turbo


----------



## insaneracerx (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: *** 12V VR6 Fueling Specials - Bosch 42lb - Siemens 60lb - Walbro Inline *** (CTS Turbo)*

im in process of finishing my vrt project. looking to run low boost for now till motor is built this winter. im looking to go with the stage 1 c2 software which calls for 30lb injectors, would it be ok to buy 60lb injectors and still run them with this tuning? i do plan on running more boost and fuel down the line but i dont see the sense in buying injectors twice. its already bad enough that once i build it im gonna haveto upgrade the software to the stage2. and if so do you offer bigger injectors say 72lbs? thanks in advance and def have a sale once i can get this resolved


_Modified by insaneracerx at 6:06 AM 7-30-2009_


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** 12V VR6 Fueling Specials - Bosch 42lb - Siemens 60lb - Walbro Inline *** (insaneracerx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *insaneracerx* »_im in process of finishing my vrt project. looking to run low boost for now till motor is built this winter. im looking to go with the stage 1 c2 software which calls for 30lb injectors, would it be ok to buy 60lb injectors and still run them with this tuning? i do plan on running more boost and fuel down the line but i dont see the sense in buying injectors twice. its already bad enough that once i build it im gonna haveto upgrade the software to the stage2. and if so do you offer bigger injectors say 72lbs? thanks in advance and def have a sale once i can get this resolved

_Modified by insaneracerx at 6:06 AM 7-30-2009_

I wouldn't run software with injectors that the software isn't designed to work with. If you're looking for a set of 30lb injectors drop me a line, we have 100 or so in stock, and we also have a few 100 60lb injectors.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetdavdub (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: *** 12V VR6 Fueling Specials - Bosch 42lb - Siemens 60lb - Walbro Inline *** (CTS Turbo)*

These injectors are for TURBOS, NA crew..... Unless your software is made for something higher which I doubt would be 440's. Unless maybe built block and head and stand alone, or some crazy itb's or something








keeping that in mind I'm about to get some 440's though


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: *** 12V VR6 Fueling Specials - Bosch 42lb - Siemens 60lb - Walbro Inline *** (CTS Turbo)*

I have the following:
ABA fully built bottom end with forged rods and pistons running 10.5:1 compression.
Head is built with oversized sodium filled valves, ushrouded pockets, titainium retianers and keepers. (16v head).. flows 193 @ .050"
Port matched intake and exhaust manifolds.
Oversized throttle body,
ATP exhaust turbo manifold.
T3/T4 1.06hot side.
Megasquirt 3 v3.57.
Rise rate FPR.
Intercooled.
Water/meth/nitro injection. Secondary output from MS.
Nitrous 35jet for spool. Secondary output from MS.
Quaife 6spd trans with optional sequential air shift.
Twin disc Clutch Master set-up.
24" slicks M/T.
MK1 Rabbit caged weighing 1374lbs..
E85 Fuel.
I'm F'ing with you.....
I need a set of 630's for my VR6 shipped cost????


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: *** 12V VR6 Fueling Specials - Bosch 42lb - Siemens 60lb - Walbro Inline *** (CTS Turbo)*

just ordered a set of (6) 630's. Great price thank you.


----------



## CupraDR (Feb 22, 2009)

How much for a 255 inline Walbro pump?


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*

Can I get a price including shipping for these injectors?
http://www.ctsturbo.com/produc....html
I switched to standalone and I would like to run E85 as my primary fuel.
Thanks!


----------



## cubanvr6jetta (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: *** 12V VR6 Fueling Specials - Bosch 42lb - Siemens 60lb - Walbro Inline *** (CTS Turbo)*

the website says $300 for 440cc u here u saying $240 for 440cc whats the deal???


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: *** 12V VR6 Fueling Specials - Bosch 42lb - Siemens 60lb - Walbro Inline *** (CTS Turbo)*

No ****, i never figured theyd discontinue them.
im running those ones currently
any replacements of the same type?
i know Jegs has a Venom brand injector in that shape and size


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** 12V VR6 Fueling Specials - Bosch 42lb - Siemens 60lb - Walbro Inline *** (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_No ****, i never figured theyd discontinue them.
im running those ones currently
any replacements of the same type?
i know Jegs has a Venom brand injector in that shape and size

The closest thing are the green giants which are a darker green plastic body, theyre about 5% smaller in flow at 415cc, some guys call them 440s too, but the old green tops wont be around much anymore.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: *** 12V VR6 Fueling Specials - Bosch 42lb - Siemens 60lb - Walbro Inline *** (CTS Turbo)*

hmmm hopefully i dont pouch one anytime soon .....


----------



## Nass (Nov 13, 2008)

I doing a vrt with gt35, whaat size injectors do you recomend? I still can't decide software or standalone or whatever, probally the most reliable, I don't want to make crazy hp, its my beater


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CupraDR* »_How much for a 255 inline Walbro pump? 



^


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sweeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Soundwave_vr6)*

deal still available for the 630's?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (-THROTTLE-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-THROTTLE-* »_deal still available for the 630's?

Yes, we have run out temporarily, but we have 960 on the way from Siemens, and all orders will ship via FedEx on Thursday or Friday this week when the shipment arrives.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

All PM's replied


----------



## b055 (Mar 10, 2010)

Currently my car uses 36lbs injectors with c2 software #36. If I switch to 60lbs injectors will I have to replace my c2 chip aswell? Do you guys sell c2 chips?


----------



## b055 (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, my engine is weird. It's 95 12th month. Now everyone has different opinions but from professionals the conclusion I draw is it's a hybrid OBD1 and OBD2. It's the 12th month of 95 where the last OBD1 was made the month before and the first OBD2 was made the month after. The oil filter is OBD2 the vag-com port is OBD2 it has a coilpack, but it's an OBD1 ECU it had an external Idle Speed Control valve and an EGR. 

ANYWAYS! It's messed up and it gets worse I'm under the assumption that some valves are stuck or suffering from spring fatigue because I'm short 100whp with a KineticMotorsport stage2 kit. 

So I will be getting an OBD2 engine and putting it in relatively soon. Now I don't have an obd2 ECU I was told I could re use the obd1 ecu. This wouldn't be the first time someone talked without knowing what they're talking about though. 

When I install the obd2 engine I would like to go up to 60lbs injectors and software. That would increase my WHP from 280-300whp like kinetic calls for to like 300-320? or more? 

How much would 60lbs injectors and software cost for obd1 ecu, if they don't have obd1 ecu then obd2? Including shipping to Toronto, Ontario, Canada? How long would shipping take? How much would Overnighting cost?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

b055 said:


> Well, my engine is weird. It's 95 12th month. Now everyone has different opinions but from professionals the conclusion I draw is it's a hybrid OBD1 and OBD2. It's the 12th month of 95 where the last OBD1 was made the month before and the first OBD2 was made the month after. The oil filter is OBD2 the vag-com port is OBD2 it has a coilpack, but it's an OBD1 ECU it had an external Idle Speed Control valve and an EGR.
> 
> ANYWAYS! It's messed up and it gets worse I'm under the assumption that some valves are stuck or suffering from spring fatigue because I'm short 100whp with a KineticMotorsport stage2 kit.
> 
> ...


 If you're swapping motors, and you want to run 60's or even 440s you need an OBD2 ECU, TB, complete setup etc. The OBD1 ecu only is supported to 380cc injectors, and same with your obd1.5, if you want your car to have less suck and more wow then go OBD2, the ecu, tb, intake mani etc should be very cheap @ a wrecker especially if you're getting a motor too. 

We can overnight you the wrong parts, but we try not to sell people the wrong stuff :laugh:


----------



## b055 (Mar 10, 2010)

Obd1.5 ... Shoulda just said that.
Now I was told that I could swap out my obd1.5 engine and put an obd2 in without swapping the ecu. I guess thats not true?

I'm buying an obd2 longblock from a b4 audi wagon that is on its way here from California. It uses an automatic transmission. At the same time that I'm swaping my obd1.5 I'm swapping my transmission to a lower KM 5 speed. This way, I'll have a transmission and longblock available for rebuild slowly in my garage as a hobby.

Either way. I'm getting the accessories from this new longblock. So, it will have a new intake manifold, and the TB aswell. The ecu will not be compatible with my application as I'm not swaping to an automatic transmission.

How much would it cost for 60lbs injectors, and the software for obd2 shipped to Toronto?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

b055 said:


> Obd1.5 ... Shoulda just said that.
> Now I was told that I could swap out my obd1.5 engine and put an obd2 in without swapping the ecu. I guess thats not true?
> 
> I'm buying an obd2 longblock from a b4 audi wagon that is on its way here from California. It uses an automatic transmission. At the same time that I'm swaping my obd1.5 I'm swapping my transmission to a lower KM 5 speed. This way, I'll have a transmission and longblock available for rebuild slowly in my garage as a hobby.
> ...



I'm not sure if you understood my previous posts. If you have an OBD1.5 ECU the OBD2 C2 software will not work UNLESS you change to OB2 engine management ie ECU and all the other OBD2 bits. By the sounds of it you are not changing your ECU from OBD1.5, which leaves you with the inability to run OBD2 software. Siemens 630s are 270US shipped + applicable taxes for a set of 6, the 630cc file is 499US.


----------



## thepoloplaya (Sep 4, 2006)

Do you ship internationally? Specifically Cape Town, South Africa?


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## olong_us (Nov 3, 2006)

these prices still good for the 42#?


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

olong_us said:


> these prices still good for the 42#?


 yes, go to their website and click on SALES & SPECIALS


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

eurobred said:


> yes, go to their website and click on SALES & SPECIALS


----------



## olong_us (Nov 3, 2006)

eurobred said:


> yes, go to their website and click on SALES & SPECIALS


 Thanks Eurobred!! Never thought about doing that.  

On the Sales and Specials page they are listed for *$270*, on this thread that CTS bumped the price is *$240 shipped* 

So my question is still _unanswered_, is the price in this thread still good?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

olong_us said:


> Thanks Eurobred!! Never thought about doing that.
> 
> On the Sales and Specials page they are listed for *$270*, on this thread that CTS bumped the price is *$240 shipped*
> 
> So my question is still _unanswered_, is the price in this thread still good?


 This thread is about 2 years old or more from the old forums. The 42lb green tops, which were initially listed here were discontinued last year. We have green giants listed for 270 shipped under the specials page, they cost more than the green tops did at the time. If you'd like to buy the green top injectors for $240 we can't help you, we don't have any. You could probably track down some fake green tops as they sell them on eBay, just watch for the STS logo on them, that's the dead giveaway. 


Clay


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

CTS Turbo said:


> This thread is about 2 years old or more from the old forums. The 42lb green tops, which were initially listed here were discontinued last year. We have green giants listed for 270 shipped under the specials page, they cost more than the green tops did at the time. If you'd like to buy the green top injectors for $240 we can't help you, we don't have any. You could probably track down some fake green tops as they sell them on eBay, just watch for the STS logo on them, that's the dead giveaway.
> 
> 
> Clay


 the STS logo on the green tops indicate they are counterfeit? lol


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

eurobred said:


> the STS logo on the green tops indicate they are counterfeit? lol


 That's correct, try googling 0280150558 and find how many Chinese suppliers come up. Bosch discontinued the real ones long ago, the bosch green giants we sell have replaced them.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

CTS Turbo said:


> That's correct, try googling 0280150558 and find how many Chinese suppliers come up. Bosch discontinued the real ones long ago, the bosch green giants we sell have replaced them.


 good to know! thank you sir :thumbup: 
didnt know the authentic ones were replaced. 
these injectors dont need any kind of spacer to run on my vr do they? 
i have a 95 12v 2.9L


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Tried to go grocery shopping last night. 

Cops had other plans. 






www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## aajthomas (Sep 14, 2011)

*I need help plz*

Hi All,

I am only getting 200 miles to a tank of gas (thats 50% OF A FULL TANK). I have no fuel leaks and the car seems to be running very well.

I have replaced the Mass Airflow sensor, plugs and wires, fuel filter and the coolant temperature sensor. I have also tested for vacuum leaks and found one and fixed it, no change.

There is no hesitation on start up. ran diag on it and the check engine light is on with code P0411. From what I have read, the secondary Air Pump being bad should not have anything to do with it.

I've had a shop run a diag on it and nothing comec up other than the air pump. 

I'm at a loss. I love this car and dont want to get rid of it.

Please Help

Thanks,

Al


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Sounds like one of our local VRT owners here who gets 350 KM to a tank. 

Unfortunately, we can't diagnose problems over the internet. That type of thing is hard to do. 

You could try removing the kit and see if your mileage goes up.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Some injectors with your turbo?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

> Dear Santa,
> this Christmas I would like the followings:
> a set of siemens 630s
> a walbro inline
> ....


Ok here's a scoop guys, Rudolph developed a drinking habit (that red nose isn't magic...) so Santa had to switch to a Eurovan diesel for deliveries. Unfortunately it's pretty cold around the north pole and Santa has no electricity to plug his van in. Save your car the deception when she finds that out on the faithful morning and order from www.ctsturbo.com , we ship everyday, worldwide and no matter the weather!

:beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Shinko (Jul 18, 2009)

*Injectors*

Good Afternoon,

I'm trying to order the siemens 630cc Injectors for my VR6, but I am unsure of which ones I need. The 2 part#'s I have are 107962 (The Short Ones) or FI114961 (The Long Ones). I am placing them in a MKIII Lower Intake Manifold


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

marlonlyn said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> I'm trying to order the siemens 630cc Injectors for my VR6, but I am unsure of which ones I need. The 2 part#'s I have are 107962 (The Short Ones) or FI114961 (The Long Ones). I am placing them in a MKIII Lower Intake Manifold


You will need the long Siemens injectors, there's a special deal on the right now: http://www.ctsturbo.com/cart/products/6_x_60lb_630cc_Siemens_injectors-264-66.html


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Last week we received a cherry MK5 R32 from a customer of ours that was keen for some CTS Turbo power upgrades. We’ve got a few things planned for this beast, firstly we will be developing a new Stainless Steel 3″ cat back exhaust system, and secondly a new cold air intake kit to help the NA R32 breath… Keep your eyes peeled here for photos and updates… and maybe if you’re lucky some sound clips…


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Today @ CTS we’re doing a little maintenance on a local VR6. This VR6 has more than a few miles on it so it was time to do the timing chains, it’s hard to see but the guides do have a few cracks, so thankfully we got her in time. Maybe she’ll get some boost after this little refresh? 



















CTS would like to send out a special thanks to our friend Michael for letting us use his car to build our prototype MK5 R32 exhaust. Production exhausts will utilize T304 low carbon stainless steel construction, precision TIG welding, Accuseal clamps by Torca, 4″ polished exhaust tips, and a straight through 3″ design. Under normal driving conditions the system is relatively tame until WOT, at which time this system really wakes up and puts you back in the seat. Keep your eyes peeled for sound clips in the very near future…


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Today we had the pleasure of working on a ridiculously clean B7 A4 Avant S-Line… Here she is in all her glory with a fresh Contitech timing belt, tensioner, metal waterpump, and the works… Looks pretty good, notice the baby on board sticker on the hatch? Well congratulations to the new father behind the wheel and thanks for bringing it by CTS for us to work on today!!!!!


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey CTS I ordered some 440 injectors on Thursday and havent got any tacking info yet, tried reaching you via PM and email no response. Can you reply to my email or PM?


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

Korfu said:


> Hey CTS I ordered some 440 injectors on Thursday and havent got any tacking info yet, tried reaching you via PM and email no response. Can you reply to my email or PM?


Just got tracking info.

Thanks


----------



## FuzzyDice (Jan 24, 2001)

Im running a OBD1 Distributer 3.1 build swapped into a mk2. Its running a Techtonics ECU flash currently, but i have a VORTECH VF-9 supercharger i will be fitting to it shortly. I will be purchasing new injectors to match the charger, and would like to max out the power of the OBD1 system if possible without standalone. 

What is the largest sized injector i can run in this engine and will a c2 flash be adequate for my engine considering its built to 3.1, or will it need a custom flash for the engine displacement.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

Is that a cobalt SS intercooler in the background there?

** edit, I guess its a stock 2.0T.


----------



## Skimmer0220 (Oct 12, 2009)

Well this may be a dumb question but I'll ask it anyways, I'm running a gonzo stage 2+ will be port and polished head with cams is here really any advantage to tuning bigger injectors? If so would I also need a bigger fpr and fuel pump?


Sent from space through a satellite


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Skimmer0220 said:


> Well this may be a dumb question but I'll ask it anyways, I'm running a gonzo stage 2+ will be port and polished head with cams is here really any advantage to tuning bigger injectors? If so would I also need a bigger fpr and fuel pump?
> 
> 
> Sent from space through a satellite


If you're not running FI then the chances of you needing larger injectors is relatively small. I would say there's no advantage. :beer:


----------



## Skimmer0220 (Oct 12, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


> If you're not running FI then the chances of you needing larger injectors is relatively small. I would say there's no advantage. :beer:


That's what I thought, thanks


Sent from space through a satellite


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Skimmer0220 said:


> That's what I thought, thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from space through a satellite


No problem, if you have any questions feel free to PM or email: [email protected] :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

We want to thank everyone that took place in our Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales. It was a great success! Now we must hunker down and work through the piles of orders. :beer:

With such large part volumes going out the door there seems to be piles of this shiny stuff all over the shop. We like shiny things.




























Visit us on our website at ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

In stock ready to ship!


----------



## buddhasaysyes123 (Aug 16, 2009)

injector prices on page 1 still correct?


----------



## Johnny5555 (Mar 8, 2011)

C2 #42 vr6 OBD2 and supporting injectors shipped?
If the Bosch 440's are no longer available what injectors can be used with the #42 software??
Also how much additional would it be to add a PT6262 non ball bearing SP compressor housing and .82 turbine housing?:wave:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Would anyone like a new wallpaper? Click the image for the high resolution image!


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

At what point on a kinetic stage 3 t3/t4 60 trim do you need bigger than 440 green tops? I'm pushing 20-21 psi daily and afraid to go further but nothing's blown up yet. Am I limited to now a bigger turbo then further injectors and stop upping the boost?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DubAutowerks (Oct 1, 2014)

b055 said:


> Currently my car uses 36lbs injectors with c2 software #36. If I switch to 60lbs injectors will I have to replace my c2 chip aswell? Do you guys sell c2 chips?


To do it correctly you will have to have the chip retuned. You could attempt a rising rate fuel pressure regulator to half ass it, but it's best to just retune it. I would call C2, I am a vendor as well (I am NOT trying to get your business here and step on CTS, that's for them to sell you if that's the route you go) but I don't have a ton of experience with the MK3 stuff. Generally, it's cheaper to have C2 modify your tune, they don't charge full price for that (at least on the MK4 stuff). In otherwords, if you've already bought a tune from them, and you change something about your setup, they charge you less to modify your tune.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------

